# A few of my tanks



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

My 75G, 55 awaiting plants fish, and driftwood and my 10G


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

Taking suggestions for the 55. I am thinking discus.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow those are some nice looking tanks. I just got a new one tonight, I like your natural look. Good job.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool 


i've seen some awesome discus in my lifetime - i recall when the pigeonblood ones first came out - im not exactly sure what order the peat would be placed in a canister filter, but before i consulted my live-in boyfriend which fish he would like, i was considering discus or angels in the tank and wondered bout the peat moss -- anyone have an idea? 

fantastic discus pics here:
http://users.bigpond.net.au/discusoz/discus oz pages/My Fish_files/My Fish.html

anyhow, here's a nice gallery to them (yeah they are still pricey hehe)

http://www.discushatchery.com/gallery/gallery.html


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

It seems that everyone has a different theory of how discus should be kept. It seems that the only thing that everyone agrees on is having the cleanest water possible by doing frequent water changes. More than you would on an average tank. I think from there it is up to you. Experiment and see what works best for you and your fish.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

On the 55 i would add some dwarf cichlids like apistos, golden dwarf cichlids, or kribs. The a big school of tetras or rasboras. The discus would be another nice tank though of course....


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd go native if i had a 55. I'd add sunfish and rosy reds, though the rosy reds might get eaten


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Your 75 looks amazing!! I think a discus tank for the 55 would be a super sweet setup :razz:


----------

